# Thinking of a split



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I'm in all likelihood going to need to do a split.

Haven't really decided yet what option I'm going to do but I do have a question on the 2 mile rule. I know some will say it's not necessary. My question though is if I do decide on the 2 mile rule, how long do I need to keep it there? 

I'm assuming I can move it back to my yard. I have a place I can take it but don't want to keep it there.

Thanks for your info.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I would leave it in new location until you get it built up into ten frames like a five over five nuc. This will help with robbing. I've also made several splits two feet from original hive shaking in extra nurse bees and had no problems. A robbing screen helps too.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

planing is good. but it is way to early to do this. early enough even for florida. in montana no way.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

mathesonequip said:


> planing is good. but it is way to early to do this. early enough even for florida. in montana no way.


Not going to do this for a couple months


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Suggest you look at this video by Ralph Jones III. He demonstrates with excellent explanation how to do a nurse bee split, where you can leave the split in the same yard as the hive(s) the bees come from.

Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntAiie3r4G8

Hope this helps.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Buy a Snelgrove board and move the split up 2" (yes, two_ inches_, not 2 miles) and be done with it. Easiest, most foolproof, way to split. The bees will sort themselves out quite amicably. (and you can help taht along, too.) The split will be able to defend itself handily until it is queen right again and building up.

Plus if you should misjudge your anti-swarm tactics and are faced with a situation where they haven't swarmed yet, but have queen larvae already swimming around in swarm cells, you can still rescue the colony and keep them from heading for the trees, if you have a Snelgrove board on hand right then.

So one piece of equipment will do two things: make a split when _you_ decide to do one, or make a split when you find the bees have _already_ decided to make one on their own, whichever comes first. Can't beat that for versatility.

Enj.


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

If the weather is warm, can't you just make a nuc with the queen's frame, some emerging brood and a few extra bees? All those young bees shouldn't drift back to the mother colony.


----------

